# Please critique my feet



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

So I've been trying to learn some grooming techniques for a little while. I really enjoy doing it. I was hoping some of you who are more experienced than I would take a look at my feet and tell me what you think. I've been trying to work her nails back (grinding every 4 days). 
Should I be cutting the hair further up the nail closer to the pad? I know I need a different pair of shears to do the feet better. I just haven't bought them yet. These buttercuts are very difficult to detail with.







Heres one of her back foot. (I have a harder time with them)



I really appreciate any advice/criticism you can give me.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I am no where near being an expert but i just wanted to tell you they look great! 

come over anytime to do chesters hahaha


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

The feet are something I've been determined to master as well as the area near the ears. Looks like you did a beautiful job.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Perfect little party feet!


----------



## Whitneyrmichaud (Nov 7, 2014)

I am in the middle of grooming school and work in a salon. Your feet look pretty good and if anything they will only look better with repetition. The look good now though and we would consider that good in the salon. So gret job!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Perfect!!!!


----------



## Pixel77 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow! they look great! You should post a video and teach us how to do it  
She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Well JayBen, if you ever fly down to Brazil for a vacation, come and visit Mel, with your scissors.....


----------

